# Tai Chi videos/DVDs



## luigi_m_ (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks to TheBattousai for giving me some pointers on Tai Chi. Would anyone be able to give me an idea of some good Tai Chi videos that would be good for a complete novice. I have seen a 7-hour DVD set called 'Tai Chi Combat' by "Master Wong", which looks interesting, but of course I have no idea, so some feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

Being that its Yang Tai Chi form it shouldn't a bad place to start, but for the DVD itself I don't know since all I find is that its in europe and may cost too much after shipping and things. If you can find a seller state side that would be good.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 15, 2006)

You might also want to try Terry Dunn's video on the short form (from Cheng Man-ching).


----------



## Dronak (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got one from the Yang Martial Arts Association that covers the 24 and 48 posture forms.  I know they also make one for the Yang long form, but I don't have that one.  I liked the 24/48 posture video.  It kind of depends on what you want to get out of the video though.  If it's a reminder of what you learned, most videos will probably be good enough to do that for you, if you can find one on the same form.  If you want to learn from them, it will be difficult to do, and I'm not sure what to suggest.  Learning from a teacher is better, if you can find a good one.  Then you can use videos to help afterwards.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 24, 2006)

Unless you can learn the body method it's pointless to learn form.


----------

